# Tout your favorite guru



## janfromflorida (Jun 1, 2013)

I vote for Dr. Neal Barnard.  I've read a lot of his books and just watched a TV spot.  He is sooo knowledgeable and everything he says makes so much sense.  I know a lot of people talk about Dr. Oz, but I have honestly never seen him, so I don't know what they are talking about, so I won't say anything negative here.  I do hope everyone who posts does the same, only discuss those you are familiar with, okay?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm pretty familiar with this guru and have followed him for years ...


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 1, 2013)

Sort of like the dog chasing his tail, no?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2013)

janfromflorida said:


> Sort of like the dog chasing his tail, no?



I prefer to think of it as the cat chasing his tail, but yeah, you're right.

... at least, whenever I've been misled, I only have _myself_ to blame.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

Kahuna


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Kahuna



For a moment there I thought you said "Kahlua" ...



And I thought to myself, "Now THERE'S an unusual guru to follow, especially without milk or ice!"


----------



## That Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> For a moment there I thought you said "Kahlua" ...



HA!  Sometimes, I think I need to increase the size of my font... for clarity.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2013)

That Guy said:


> HA!  Sometimes, I think I need to increase the size of my font... for clarity.



No, I think I just have to get my mind out of the gutter.

... got an extension ladder I could borrow?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> No, I think I just have to get my mind out of the gutter.



"We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars." -- Oscar Wilde


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2013)

That Guy said:


> "We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars." -- Oscar Wilde



Considering his *manner of death*, I'll take his quote with a grain of salt ...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

*"Through November he felt worse. Morphine was no longer working as a painkiller, so he switched to opium, chloral and champagne." 

*Now, that's what I call self-medicating.   Rather tragic life of a great writer.  I think my favorite will always be "The Importance of being Earnest".


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone remember the Indian Guru *Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh *controversy in the 80's in Oregon? His commune was a very big deal there from '81-'85, the antics were constantly on the news and in the papers in Portland. 

He bought a large ranch in eastern Oregon and set up a commune of wealthy followers. They attempted to overtake the nearby small town and rename it Rajneeshpuram. This had to go on the local election ballot, and they attempted to subvert the voting process by importing street people from Portland, claiming they were residents of the ranch and town. They introduced bacteria into several salad bars in local restaurants in The Dalles close to voting day, so the local voters were too sick to turn out. 

 The commune it's self was primarily overseen by a woman named Sheela who shielded the Rajneesh from the followers and media. For months he sat on his throne in a tent and held daily meetings during which time he refused to utter a word to his followers, afterwards taking a daily chauffered drive in one of his 90 Rolls-Royces down the driveway of the ranch. 

The followers, who were generally well to do, educated people worked hard on the ranch and supposedly marriages were not recognized, and sex was a free for all.  In order to join the commune, their money was pledged to the Rajneesh, who apparently enjoyed purchasing Rolls with it. 

 His General, Sheela in the meantime was up to much mayhem of her own, which ultimately led to her arrest and the Bhagwan being deported. Apparently 21 countries refuse to accept him, and he traveled the world for most of the rest his life, changing his name to Ohso, eventually dying in Poona in 1990. I think his cohort Sheela was deported to Germany... some facts may not be exactly accurate as it was a long time ago. 

 I always wondered how someone can take all your money, spend it on Rolls Royces and refuse to utter a word to you and still you worship them...Of course he denied the cars were bought with the followers money, and at the collapse of all this the majority of the cars were ultimately sold to a Houston dealer.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Does anyone remember the Indian Guru *Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh *controversy in the 80's in Oregon? His commune was a very big deal there from '81-'85, the antics were constantly on the news and in the papers in Portland.



Before they split for Oregon they were here in Santa Cruz.  The Red People who thought wearing red gave them energy.  I remember passing a man, woman and child on the beach once who were wearing all red and thought they looked awfully weak!  I called them the Reesh Neesh Neesh...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 5, 2013)

I have been thinking about this one for a while. Not sure that I have a favorite guru, and there are several that I like to read what they write. So many different ways to look at improving ones health, and it is hard to just pick out one and say that is the one. 
I think Bruce Fife, who writes the coconut health newsletter and book is one of my favorites. Dr. Mercola has a lot of good information, but he is pretty heavily into product sales. Victoria Boutenko (sp) is very knowledgeable on green smoothies, and the Sprout People have a lot of good information on sprouting.
Perhaps, the one I enjoy most, is Green Dean, from Eat the Weeds. I really enjoy watching his videos, and looking up new plants that I find out in the pasture.
There are just so many things to learn about being healthy, I am always looking for new information, so who knows what my favorite ones will be in another month.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't have a favorite or any other kind of guru. I guess the closest for me would be Erich Von Daniken. I read his book "Chariots of the Gods" many, many years ago and lately I've been seeing him a lot on the history channel.

There are many mysteries in this world that just can't be explained.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 6, 2013)

Anybody here old enough to remember Euell Gibbons?  He was my guru way back when.  I was crushed when he died from eating one of the weeds.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, yes, yes!  I remember Euell Gibbons.  So sad when he died.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 6, 2013)

I must correct myself.  I checked on Wikipedia and his death was actually due to "ruptured aortic aneurysm, a complication from Marfan syndrome."  I do think I remember him having a large dinner where all his guests fell ill, but at this stage I can't trust these old memories!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 6, 2013)

Heck, everybody rewrites history.  Why not us . . . ?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2013)

janfromflorida said:


> ...  I know a lot of people talk about Dr. Oz, but I have honestly never seen him, so I don't know what they are talking about, so I won't say anything negative here.  I do hope everyone who posts does the same, only discuss those you are familiar with, okay?



Dr. Oz is VERY knowledgeable.  Since he is a heart surgeon and very connected to all health issues I enjoy his shows.  However I find after watching him for a couple years, he will say one thing, then retracts it at another time months later ...
His medical guests are far reaching and do sometimes present bizarre beliefs and opinions. 
A person watching has to be independent thinking when following all the "experts" on his programs..  but there is so much to learn.

I've taken away many great things.  I've learned the whys of great food choices, how to exercise wisely and continue it daily no matter what.  I lost 65 lbs., thanks to Dr. Oz advice.  It's both a physical and mental regiment with him.
And the best part, with a weekly program like his, there are always 'refresher' moments watching. ... like, oh, I forgot all about that... back to doing ....!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



Yes, like that.  
He knows what he means.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 13, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Yes, like that.
> He knows what he means.



It seems that he means "this is job security for me" ... 

Eastern medicine hasn't changed in thousands of years - why does Western medicine change every time you turn around?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 13, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> It seems that he means "this is job security for me" ...
> 
> Eastern medicine hasn't changed in thousands of years - why does Western medicine change every time you turn around?



Because we are ALWAYS "New and Improved"... ("Now with extra added quillesmestallineagrolicimkvzzzt . . . ")


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> It seems that he means "this is job security for me" ...



Don't really think he needs it.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 13, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Don't really think he needs it.



Seems the folks with more than enough always want more, more, more.  "Using forks and knives to eat the bacon..."


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 13, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Because we are ALWAYS "New and Improved"... ("Now with extra added quillesmestallineagrolicimkvzzzt . . . ")



True, true ...



Boo's Mom said:


> Don't really think he needs it.



You're probably right, but as That Guy says ... 



That Guy said:


> Seems the folks with more than enough always want more, more, more.  "Using forks and knives to eat the bacon..."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't really have someone that I agree with completely or really look up to, but I do like certain advice from Dr. Andrew Weil, Dr. Mercola and Dr. Oz.  Anyone that offers some natural alternative health suggestions is worth listening to, and hearing what they have to say, IMO. ositive:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't really have someone that I agree with completely or really look up to, but I do like certain advice from Dr. Andrew Weil, Dr. Mercola and Dr. Oz.  Anyone that offers some natural alternative health suggestions is worth listening to, and hearing what they have to say, IMO. ositive:



It is good to listen to what they have to offer and take what you can use.


----------

